# Plastic mesh from Walmart ?????????????



## Frogger 415 (May 28, 2006)

Ok a couple questions
1. When I go to Walmart what is the name of the mesh to cover the false bottom and what department is it located in ?
2. How are all of you securing the mesh to the egg crate GLUE ? ZIPSTRIPS ? All replys welcome .


----------



## zBrinks (Jul 16, 2006)

I beleve its in the craft department, around the sewing-type stuff. I just used weedblock, and made sure it wasnt treated with chemicals. I used hotglue to secure the mesh to the false bottom.


----------



## Frogger 415 (May 28, 2006)

Thanks zBrinks....Come on guys you all show it in your construction threads.......CHIME IN !


----------



## zaroba (Apr 8, 2006)

i was gonna use window screen. but decided to go with weed block stuff.

not securing it down at all. all the stuff that'll be ontop of it will keep it from moving around


----------



## topaz017 (Jul 30, 2006)

Walk into walmart or target, go to the craft department.

You: I need some plastic mesh material.
Employee 1: Sorry we don't have that.

[Go up to another employee and ask for plastic mesh material.]

You: I need some plastic mesh material.
Employee 2: It's in the Sporting Goods section.

[You walk to Sporting Goods.]

You: I need some plastic mesh material.
Employee 3: I think it's in the garden area. But Im not sure.

[You ask to speak to a manager]
You: I need some plastic mesh material.
Manager: I think its in the craft section.
You: Please show me where it is. I've asked 3 people already.
Manager: Ok let me put down my babies.

[Manager walks you to the craft department, and points out the plastic mesh material.]


----------



## JoshKaptur (Feb 17, 2004)

My false bottoms are covered with eggcrate (try home depot, not walmart) and fiberglass window screen. Eggcrate is found in the flourescent lighting area in my HD, or by the ceiling tiles.


----------



## Guest (Sep 11, 2006)

I'm going to use nylon window screen to cover the egg crate. No clue yet how i'm gonna fix it to the egg crate though.

trep


----------



## Tripod (Jun 5, 2006)

Yes, it is in the crafts area at Walmart. Usually around the yarn. The stuff I got is called "Quick Count Plastic Canvas" #7 mesh.

If you ask for assistance be sure to speak with someone who works in that section of the store.

I use egg crate, covered by fiberglass window screen, covered by this plastic mesh. I cut it to the desire shape, run a bead of silicon around the unsides, and press it into place.


----------



## pl259 (Feb 27, 2006)

Yes, sewing/crafts depo of Wally world. $2.50 for 12 #7 sheets. 
I personally make a thin mat from long fiber coco. 
The all natural approach!

EricG.NH


----------



## Fishinfl321 (Aug 10, 2006)

topaz017 said:


> Walk into walmart or target, go to the craft department.
> 
> You: I need some plastic mesh material.
> Employee 1: Sorry we don't have that.
> ...


HA HA HA So true!

I use black silicone to attach my screen to my false bottom. I got the egg crate and the fiberglass screen at Lowes.

Troy


----------



## Frogger 415 (May 28, 2006)

Thanks Guys..... I got the mesh . I was thinking of using little dabs of hot glue to hold it ? Any problem with that ?


----------



## defaced (May 23, 2005)

No problems with that. It'll work fine. Just watch your fingers. Hot glue can give some nasty burns.


----------



## Guest (Sep 12, 2006)

I just used some screen door screen from a hardware store.
It doesn't really matter what _kind_ you use, as it will be buried.
Just as long as the holes aren't huge and allow substrate to fall through.


----------



## Guest (Sep 12, 2006)

wikked said:


> I just used some screen door screen from a hardware store.
> It doesn't really matter what _kind_ you use, as it will be buried.
> Just as long as the holes aren't huge and allow substrate to fall through.


Well, i think you wont want to use aluminium windows screen since it's gonna be buried. Make sure you have a nylon type.

trep


----------



## Guest (Sep 12, 2006)

trep said:


> wikked said:
> 
> 
> > I just used some screen door screen from a hardware store.
> ...


Why not? It's not going to rust.
Look at the stuff on your windows/doors... no one would buy it if it would rust, that would look terrible on your house


----------



## Guest (Sep 13, 2006)

wikked said:


> Why not? It's not going to rust.
> Look at the stuff on your windows/doors... no one would buy it if it would rust, that would look terrible on your house


Well, i dont know but i would trust a nylon windows screen or fiber glasses more than an alu one, that's probably just in my head though.

trep


----------



## defaced (May 23, 2005)

Aluminum, or any water soliable metallic oxide (Aluminum doesn't stay a metal when exposed to oxygen) can be very damaging in an enclosed environment. The only bare metals anyone should consider putting in a viv are surgical and implant grade stainless steel (316LVM) and titanium (Ti-6-4 ASTM F-136).

Rust is the lay term for iron oxide. Aluminum goes through the same oxidation reaction but instead of continuing through the thickness of the material like iron oxide, it protects the underlaying metallic Aluminum. So Aluminum does "rust" - oxidize.


----------



## Dendrobait (May 29, 2005)

Is it even necessary to secure the window screen(I've got black fiberglass window screen from HD). I'd imagine if you cut it to fit and put the substrate on top it would stay put.


----------



## dragonfrog (Feb 16, 2006)

Good info Mike. Does the same thing go for Brass? Like Brass fittings for misting nozzles?


----------



## defaced (May 23, 2005)

Thanks. That post pertains to all metals as all of them oxidize to some extent or another, just some of them don't go into solution well/at all (what makes stainless steel stainless is the layer of chromium oxide that forms on the surface of the steel). I would not use brass, copper, bronze or any similar alloy in a tank. I only use stainless (316L, 308LSi, and 305) and chromed carbon steel - though I'm debating on covering it with something or not. Yes my practices contradict my previous post, but for simplicity sake, I didn't want to get into the many fine points of metals. 

---

There is no reason to secure anything in a false bottom aside from what's holding the egg crate up. That can be done by securing them to the tank, or to the eggcrate itself. Adhearing the screen to the eggcrate is an unnecessary step unless you plan on removing the false bottom alot during construction because of trial fits and the like.


----------



## stchupa (Apr 25, 2006)

wikked said:


> trep said:
> 
> 
> > wikked said:
> ...


Aluminum dosen't 'rust', but it will oxidize. Which is the same thing as 'rust' but less/not apparent with aluminum. Just cause you can't see it doesn't mean it's not happening. Aluminum is one of the more toxic oxides


----------



## Guest (Sep 13, 2006)

Thanks for the informations regarding this hehe. I kindda knew something would go wrong using a metal type window screen but i wasn't sure.

trep


----------

